# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Οθόνη w2253v σβήνει σε 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα

## hliasaaa

Μήπως κάποιος φίλος θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει σε πρόβλημα που έχω σε μια οθόνη υπολογιστή  LG W2253V-PF  την ανάβω  και ανάβουν όλα τα λαμπάκια της οθόνης μπροστά δείχνει το σήμα της LG και σε δευτερόλεπτα σβήνει , την ξανανάβω και πάλη το ίδιο , την συνδέω στον υπολογιστή και κάθε φορά που την ανάβω δείχνει την εικόνα που τρέχει ο υπολογιστής δηλαδή τα γραφικά προχωρούν κανονικά αλλά σβήνει σε δευτερόλεπτα.
Έχω αλλάξει τους πυκνωτές ( δεν ήταν φουσκωμένοι )που φαίνονται με κύκλο στην εικόνα της πλακέτας με τους αντίστοιχους καινούργιους αλλά πάλη τα ίδια , αν κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να βοηθήσει πιο πέρα ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων..

----------


## PATENTAS10

Μάλλον έχεις καμένη λάμπα. Δοκίμασε τες μία μία συνδεδεμένη τη φορά για να δεις ποια είναι καμένη. Σε όποια δεν θα δεις καθόλου εικόνα αυτή είναι η καμένη.
Κάνε αυτό και πες μας.

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Πας για αλλαγή λάμπας. Ειναι συχνό φαινόμενο στις 22'' της LG.

----------


## jean

αν βάλεις τις λάμπες μία μία για να τις δοκιμάσεις, όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο φίλος Νίκος
ίσως να μην ανάψουν καθόλου, (ανάλογα το μοντέλο) αν γίνει έτσι, 
θα πρέπει στις κενές θύρες (που δεν θα έχεις λάμ) να βάλεις μια βατική 
αντίσταση...4-5Watt είναι καλά νομίζω!

Άν περάσουν το τεστ, που δε νομίζω, τότε το ξανασυζητάμε!  :Smile:

----------


## smootsi

Είχα κ εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτές και όλα μια  χαρά δουλεύουν
Άλλαξα και τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή τον οποίον εσύ δεν τον έχεις αλλάξει

----------


## hliasaaa

Φίλε Νίκο δίκαιο είχες τελικά έχει κάψει λάμπα τις δοκίμασα μια-μια οι τρείς ανάβανε κανονικά  έχει κάψει την μία από τις δύο στο επάνω μέρος είναι διπλή είναι 49 πόντους το θέμα είναι πού θα βρω λάμπες γιατί είναι φιξ με τα καλώδια και τα βύσματα αν ξέρετε καμιά διεύθυνση πέστε μου ευχαριστώ πολύ όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια.

----------


## dan

Μια ηλίθια ερώτηση.
Στις οθόνες που έχει καει μια λάμπα από τις 4, δεν μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να ξεγελάσουμε το ινβερντερ για να μη σβήνει τις υπόλοιπες καλές; 
Πιστεύω πως η οθόνη μια χαρά θα δείχνει και με 3 λάμπες.

----------


## PATENTAS10

> Μια ηλίθια ερώτηση.
> Στις οθόνες που έχει καει μια λάμπα από τις 4, δεν μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να ξεγελάσουμε το ινβερντερ για να μη σβήνει τις υπόλοιπες καλές; 
> Πιστεύω πως η οθόνη μια χαρά θα δείχνει και με 3 λάμπες.


 Μπορείς εύκολα Θεόδωρε αν φοράει ολοκληρωμένο από τη σειρά FAN... αλλά θα έχεις μειωμένη φωτεινότητα.




> Φίλε Νίκο δίκαιο είχες τελικά έχει κάψει λάμπα τις δοκίμασα μια-μια οι τρείς ανάβανε κανονικά  έχει κάψει την μία από τις δύο στο επάνω μέρος είναι διπλή είναι 49 πόντους το θέμα είναι πού θα βρω λάμπες γιατί είναι φιξ με τα καλώδια και τα βύσματα αν ξέρετε καμιά διεύθυνση πέστε μου ευχαριστώ πολύ όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια.


Μια φορά που χρειάστηκα βρήκα στο ebay. Για εδώ δεν ξέρω περίμενε μήπως απαντήσει κάποιος που ξέρει.

----------


## dan

> Μπορείς εύκολα Θεόδωρε αν φοράει ολοκληρωμένο από τη σειρά FAN... αλλά θα έχεις μειωμένη φωτεινότητα.


Με πιο τρόπο μπορεί να γίνει αυτό;
Για τη μειωμένη φωτεινότητα πιστέυω πως μπορούμε εύκολα την επαναφέρουμε σε ανεκτά επίπεδα ανεβάζοντας τη, από τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## PATENTAS10

> Με πιο τρόπο μπορεί να γίνει αυτό;
> Για τη μειωμένη φωτεινότητα πιστέυω πως μπορούμε εύκολα την επαναφέρουμε σε ανεκτά επίπεδα ανεβάζοντας τη, από τις ρυθμίσεις.


Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι η η φωτεινότητα πέφτει σχεδόν στο μισό. Ποιο FAN... ολοκληρωμένο φοράει το μόνιτορ?

----------


## dan

> Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι η η φωτεινότητα πέφτει σχεδόν στο μισό. Ποιο FAN... ολοκληρωμένο φοράει το μόνιτορ?


Δεν έχω κάποια οθόνη με καμένη λάμπα, για να σου πω ποιο ολοκληρωμένο έχει. Γενική συζήτηση κάνω. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, ανάλογα με το ολοκληρωμένο, ξεγελάμε και το ινβερτερ. Δεν υπαρχή μια λύση για όλα. (ΠΧ μια αντίσταση στη θέση της λάμπας.)

----------


## jean

> Μια ηλίθια ερώτηση.
> Στις οθόνες που έχει καεί μια λάμπα από τις 4, δεν μπορούμε με κάποιο τρόπο να ξεγελάσουμε το ινβερντερ για να μη σβήνει τις υπόλοιπες καλές; 
> Πιστεύω πως η οθόνη μια χαρά θα δείχνει και με 3 λάμπες.


Μπορείς να τις ξεγελάσεις εύκολα με μια wattική αντίσταση 5W
η μία απο τις 2 οθόνες που έχω στον εργαστηριακό μου πάγκο, λειτουργεί έτσι εδώ και 2 χρόνια γιατί κάηκε η λάμπα και δεν μπορούσα να βρώ ίδια. Έτσι λοιπόν έχω 2 πάνω και μία κάτω, Πλέον έπεσε στα χέρια μου μία, που μου κάνει,αλλά βαριέμαι να την αλλάξω! :Smile: 
anyway, απο 4 οι 3, φωτίζει μια χαρά! Αλλα εγώ δεν έχω απαιτήσεις  γιατί όπως είπα είναι 1 απο τις 2 του πάγκου, οπότε δε με νοιάζει, αν ώμος ο φίλος την θέλει για κανονική χρήση, καλύτερα να βρει μια..

Ηλία, τι μέγεθος έχει η λάμπα? Έχω 2-3....

----------

dan (14-03-13)

----------


## PATENTAS10

> Μπορείς να τις ξεγελάσεις εύκολα με μια wattική αντίσταση 5W


5W πόσα ΩΜ?

----------


## hliasaaa

Η Λάμπα είναι 480mm απο γιαλί σε γιαλί 48 πόντους..


> Μπορείς να τις ξεγελάσεις εύκολα με μια wattική αντίσταση 5W
> η μία απο τις 2 οθόνες που έχω στον εργαστηριακό μου πάγκο, λειτουργεί έτσι εδώ και 2 χρόνια γιατί κάηκε η λάμπα και δεν μπορούσα να βρώ ίδια. Έτσι λοιπόν έχω 2 πάνω και μία κάτω, Πλέον έπεσε στα χέρια μου μία, που μου κάνει,αλλά βαριέμαι να την αλλάξω!
> anyway, απο 4 οι 3, φωτίζει μια χαρά! Αλλα εγώ δεν έχω απαιτήσεις  γιατί όπως είπα είναι 1 απο τις 2 του πάγκου, οπότε δε με νοιάζει, αν ώμος ο φίλος την θέλει για κανονική χρήση, καλύτερα να βρει μια..
> 
> Ηλία, τι μέγεθος έχει η λάμπα? Έχω 2-3....

----------


## jean

> Η Λάμπα είναι 480mm απο γιαλί σε γιαλί 48 πόντους..


xxxmmmmm... δύστυχος είναι μεγαλύτερες αυτές που έχω, είναι 53 και πάνω.... :frown:

----------


## jean

> 5W πόσα ΩΜ?


Με 1KΩ θα είναι μια χαρά....    :Smile:

----------

dan (14-03-13)

----------


## PATENTAS10

> Με 1KΩ θα είναι μια χαρά....


ευχαριστώ Γιάννη...

----------


## hliasaaa

Τελικά παιδιά παράγγελλα 10 λάμπες σκέτες ( 2,6 ) 480mm για 22 ιντσών οθόνη απο την διεύθυνση http://www.dhgate.com/10-pcs-lot-22w...d-body-related δεν έχει μεταφορικά αν χρειαστεί κάποιος φίλος θα έχω....

----------

dan (30-03-13)

----------


## hliasaaa

Οι λάμπες ήρθαν άλλαξα την καμένη και η οθόνη έγινε καινούργια ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους για την βοήθεια…

----------

dan (30-03-13)

----------


## arxon

Κατ'αρχάς να χαιρετήσω το φόρουμ.
Τώρα οι απορίες.
Έχω ένα TV/monitor AOC μικρής αξίας και γιαυτό το παιδεύω στο σπίτι.
Το σύμπτωμα είναι η μαύρη οθόνη σε 20-30", με ήχο και σκιές εικόνας.
Το inverter και τροφοδοτικό, στην ίδια πλακέτα, αλλάχτηκε και σε 10 ώρες ξανάσβησε (3μήνες από Κίνα).
Οι λάμπες δοκιμάστηκαν και μία από αυτές βγάζει ροζομπορντοκόκκινο χρώμα.
Είναι βλαμμένη και άν ναι, επηρεάζει και το inverter και σβήνει και τις άλλες ;*(1)*
Άν *δεν* είναι βλαμμένη, μπορώ να λειτουργήσω την οθόνη ανάβοντας τις λάμπες (αφού έχω εικόνα και ήχο) παρακάμπτοντας το μαμά inverter με μία εξωτερική συσκευή (πχ http://www.ebay.com/itm/200807690059...84.m1439.l2649); *(2).*
Σε περίπτωση που είναι βλαμμένη (4 λάμπες) θα ρυθμίζεται η φωτεινότητα ξεγελώντας το  inverter με την αντίσταση (5w1.2K) ή με μία πιό κοντή λάμπα από άλλο μόνιτορ ;* (3)*

----------


## louis7

Καλησπέρα.Έχω 2 οθ'ονες Η/Υ που παρουσιάζουν ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφετε στο νήμα από την αρχή.
Όποια λάμπα και να αποσυνδέσω,ακόμα και 2 μαζί μετά από 3 δεύτερα κλείνει.Προφανώς αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## JOUN

Για να δουλευει το τροφοδοτικο πρεπει να ειναι ολες οι λαμπες ενταξει ΚΑΙ συνδεμενες.Αν μια εχει προβλημα η ειναι ασυνδετη τοτε δεν ξεκιναει.Πρεπει οποτε να παρεις μια καλη λαμπα και να την βαζεις με την σειρα σε ολες τις θεσεις μεχρι να βρεις που δεν σβηνει πλεον η να κανεις το κολπο με την αντισταση(δεν το εχω δοκιμασει προσωπικα)

----------


## arxon

Τελικά όσο ψάχνεις βρίσκεις!
Άλλη λύση, αντί να αλλάζεις λάμπες, προτείνονται στις μικρές διαστάσεις και τα LED, (πχ http://www.ebay.com/itm/led-backligh...item4ac49dd5d7)
Τα έχει βάλει κανείς και αυτό το "adjustable", από πού γίνεται η ρύθμιση;

----------


## JOUN

Απο οπου γινοταν και πριν που αλλου;Απλως το τονιζει οτι ο driver για τα led συνεργαζεται με το υπαρχον κυκλωμα..

----------


## arxon

Ναι έχεις δίκιο, τώρα το βλέπω στη σελίδα του πωλητή ότι είναι "universal" και βλέπω και τη συνδεσμολογία του. Φαντάζομαι αντικαθιστά όλο το inverter, όπου αυτό είναι αυτόνομο και όχι πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό...

----------


## gethag

> ...αντί να αλλάζεις λάμπες, προτείνονται στις μικρές διαστάσεις και τα LED,
>  Τα έχει βάλει κανείς...


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=69909
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=67631

----------


## arxon

_Εκεί την πατάμε πάντα. 
Οι αναζητήσεις στο Google γίνονται στα Αγγλικά και άς υπάρχουν θέματα σε ελληνικά φόρουμ από το 2005.
Πάλι καλά που δε το έπαιξα και έξυπνος ότι ανακάλυψα τη ...πυρίτιδα
αλλά
__"Επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως"_

----------


## andyferraristi

> _Εκεί την πατάμε πάντα. 
> Οι αναζητήσεις στο Google γίνονται στα Αγγλικά και άς υπάρχουν θέματα σε ελληνικά φόρουμ από το 2005.
> Πάλι καλά που δε το έπαιξα και έξυπνος ότι ανακάλυψα τη ...πυρίτιδα
> αλλά
> __"Επανάληψη μήτηρ πάσης μαθήσεως"_


Προσυπογράφω και με τα δύο χέρια. Και εξηγούμαι. Έχω Lap Top που μου έπεσε από ύψος δύο μέτρων, και ενώ δεν έπαθε τίποτα το display, δεν ανάβει το monitor. Ευτυχώς δεν το πέταξα ...

----------


## nounoulis

Γειά σας παιδιά! Εχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μια flatron w2252tq. Δοκίμασα τις λάμπες και λειτουργούν όλες αλλα μόνο απο τις δυο κατω υποδοχές, στις άλλες δύο δεν λειτουργεί καμιά. Τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------

